
Why Napalm Is a Cautionary Tale for Tech Giants Pursuing Military Contracts - TuringNYC
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/04/technology/technology-military-contracts.html
======
TuringNYC
Alternate link to the article:
[https://outline.com/yvVHvZ](https://outline.com/yvVHvZ)

